# Putting the sport in sportwagon



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

325 xit 5-spd, SP, PP, CWP, nav

I'm happy with the Thule rack, but wondering if anyone can offer an opinion as to whether the Thule faring reduces wind noise.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*One last one*

US delivery day


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*And the older bimmers I can't give up*

These older bimmers now will spend a fair amount of time in the barn now that the new touring is here.


----------

